# Badetag das ist ein schöner Tag 59°äh Pic`s



## homer22 (12 Juli 2008)

:drip:
Mein Dank gilt dem Fliesenleger,dem Gas/Wassermonteuren und allen anderen.


----------



## Hitman370 (12 Juli 2008)

lecker !! Will auch baden


----------



## congo64 (28 Jan. 2011)

hitman370 schrieb:


> lecker !! Will auch baden



:d:d:d


----------

